# 2ndry Chat



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies
I'm looking to ressurrect the 2ndry Chat and was wondering if you could all have a think about when would be more suitable. I'm available most evenings, except Tuesdays as I do the Quiz with Dizzi, and am unable to commit to a regular Saturday evening.

There are quite a few of us 2ndry girls now and I think it would be good to get in the chat room and have a 
We've all had times of total despair and have often found ourselves in that big grey pit, that we sometimes struggle to get out of.
Us 2ndry girls all have one thing in common, we have been blessed with a child/children yet now face the challenge of IF. We can support each other as we all share those same emotions, and we know we will not be judged for wanting our next child.

If anyone is new to the chatroom, do pm me (or post here) and I will be in touch, and help you with any problems.
The chatroom is a great way of meeting fellow 2ndry ladies and coming together and gaining and giving valuable support.
We have a new launch soon in the chatroom (date/time tba) and I will be able to book us a room for the evening and can even set up our own password, so you can be assured you can speak freely and openly with fellow 2ndry's, without fear of upsetting anyone.

Any problems, or questions, you know where I am 

Looking forward to chatting to you

Take care
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX​


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi would love to support you in this and do agree
its so hard sometimes to commit to same time every week , perhaps every other week?
take care sweetheart


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Suszy 
that would be lovely to see you in there hunni! 
I'll get some dates sorted asap, and I agree maybe a 2wkly one to begin with? 
Take care my lovely
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Tamba (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

I would love to join 2ndry chat. Available any weekday pm. My journey so far

2003 May M/C 8wks
2004 Apr birth of DS
2007 Oct M/C 14 wks (Car crash)
2008 Tests for fertility/M/C normal
2009  Jun IVF #1

IVF #1 (text bookexcept for BFN)

Long protocol -Microgynon/Syneral/Gonal-F/Ovitrelle/Cyclogest/Aspirin

15 eggs collected
5 fertilised
2 top grade embryos 3 day ET
BFN

Big   s to all.

Tamba x


----------

